# GW Blow out Sale! Whole Armys! All must GO!!!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok all must go no fair offers turned down, more you buy better the discount. I would consider a good air brush in trade for some items other then that cash only.

Wants
=====
6 Fine Cash Ushabti
30 Plastic Tomb Guard
Magic the Gathering Cards
Air Brush
1 Necrotech
20 D Eldar Witches(Unpainted only)
1 Finecast Succubus (Unpainted only)
3 Raiders (Unpainted only)
5 Scourges (Unpainted Plastics)
9 Finecast Incubi
Count Dooku Force Fx Lightsaber (worth a shot)

Selling
======

Eldar
-------- 
1 Well Painted Eldrad-#20
1 Baharoth, Cry of the wind-$15 (neat paint job!) 
10 Howling banshee's With Exarch-$50 (stripped) 
1 Wave Serpent-$30 (Painted Il-Kaith) 
1 Nightspinner-$35 (Painted Il-Kaith) 
1 Falcon-$35 (Painted Il-Kaith) 
5 Dire Avengers-$15
6 Striking Scorpions-$35
10 Wraithguard-$100
20 Guardians with scatterlaser-$35
1 Wraithlord-$25
5 pathfinders-$35

Whole army for:375, a dicount of $55!!!

Chaos Marines
-------------- 
1 Tzeentch Demon Prince with wings-$40 (Custom Made, Looks pretty cool) 
1 W.I.P Nurgle Demon Prince-$35 (Metal Dp, green stuff conversion) 
5 Screamers of Tzeentch $40(need Striping) 
6 Flamers of Tzeentch $40 (need Striping) 
1 Plastic Demon Prince (Unfinished Conversion to make Diablo)-$20 
10-16 Current Edition Demonettes -$15 
3 Obliterators-$60 

Whole army for:??

Necrons
----------
Monolith-$35
10 warriors-$20
3 Heavy Destroyers-$50
2 or 3 flayed ones-$10

Or take all Necrons for $100

Tyranids
---------
3 Hive Guard-$60

Forge World 
----------
1 Tyranid Harridan-$200
1 Imperial Armour Apocalypse[Like New]-$30
Hector Rex's Retnue
Ork Mega Dread Pilot (Fits in a hatch)

Bfg-$80 for all 
------ 
9 Bfg Chaos Cruiser(Base coated)-$70 
1 Chaos Desolator class battleship -$30 

Skaven
---------

20-25 IOB Clan Rats-$20
10 PlagueMonks!!
1 Skaven Warlord IoB-$5
1 Greyseer on Foot (The cool one with the rat on the staff)
2 Warlocks

All for $Offer

Vampire Counts
-------------------
10 On Spur Ghouls-$15 
10 Unbuilt Skeletons-$15 
1 Corpsecart on Spur-$30 
40 Skeletons-$40
1 Corpsecart $20

Take all for $100

Wood Elfs
-------------
18 Dryads-$35
4 On-Spur Dryads-$10 

$30 for all!

Tomb Kings
-------------
8 Skeleton Cav with spear\Shield $30

1 Screaming Skull Catapult $40

All for $60

None-Gw 
======= 
Star Wars Miniature AT-AT-$35
World of Warcraft Miniature game (Tons of figures and the hardboard to play on) 
Mace Windu Force Fx lightsaber-$50 (with box)
Vampire the eternal struggle Card Box full-$35 
Kotobukiya Anakin Skywalker Episode 3 statue-$50 
Kotobukiya Darth Vader Episode 3 statue -$50 
Lots of Star Wars Collectibles, Feel free to ask.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Whatcha want for the Mega Dredd pilot?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> Whatcha want for the Mega Dredd pilot?


Make me an offer  more you buy better the deal but i will be fair.

Edit:Sold items removed.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I sent you a PM about the hive guard, I'm also interested in the harridan


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Updated with new stuff


----------



## brothertim (Feb 15, 2008)

PM sent, I want the necrons!!!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Pm Answered i want your cards \ cash


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

so are we doing the FFX light sabre?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> so are we doing the FFX light sabre?


I forgot i had it LOL! Sorry its been a busy couple weeks\month.....Im not sure it would be worth it for you though since shipping would be killer.


----------



## brothertim (Feb 15, 2008)

Are you still interested in the trade we discussed?


----------

